# What do y'all think of Sonny's "blood" catfish dip bait?



## Mako22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Is it any good?


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 2, 2008)

I know it will make you get another tackle box


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 2, 2008)

dawg2 said:


> I know it will make you get another tackle box



Yeah you ain't kidding.


----------



## dawg2 (Oct 2, 2008)

Woodsman69 said:


> Yeah you ain't kidding.



I have a tackle box JUST for catfishing


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 2, 2008)

It wont catch anything of size.
Some guy on here had a special recipe that he shared and everyone that used it caught some good ones and it dont even stink.


----------



## LureheadEd (Oct 2, 2008)

That's just funny, SOS....


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 2, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> It wont catch anything of size.
> Some guy on here had a special recipe that he shared and everyone that used it caught some good ones and it dont even stink.



Yeah, I'm not real worried about size as it's me, the wife and the kids going after em tomorrow and we like the eating sized ones. I figure if this stuff will catch a mess of 1-2 pounders we will be real happy. I'm taking some worms and chicken livers as a back up just in case.

Here's my crew aboard the CatOne.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 2, 2008)

Woodsman69 said:


> Yeah, I'm not real worried about size as it's me, the wife and the kids going after em tomorrow and we like the eating sized ones. I figure if this stuff will catch a mess of 1-2 pounders we will be real happy. I'm taking some worms and chicken livers as a back up just in case.
> 
> Here's my crew aboard the CatOne.
> View attachment 191285



Well why didnt you say so?

Leave them nasty livers at home and make you 3 pounds of these.All these folks cant be wrong.

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=122836&highlight=chicken+nuggets

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=213252&highlight=chicken+nuggets

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=213292&highlight=chicken+nuggets

Good Luck!

Jonathon


----------



## jettman96 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yep you can't go wrong with the SOS Magic Chicken Nuggets...


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 3, 2008)

Just got back and only caught 3 small channel cats in 5 hours of fishing the Sonny's stink bait. I paid $5 for the container of stink bait and it is almost gone. This is my second time fishing this brand of bait and I am not sure I will use it again. I have had success in the past with Hog Wild dip baits that I bought at Wal-Mart but cannot find it there anymore.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 3, 2008)

Sultan of Slime said:


> Well why didnt you say so?
> 
> Leave them nasty livers at home and make you 3 pounds of these.All these folks cant be wrong.
> 
> ...



SOS do you think it would work on livers like this guy below is saying? Livers are a lot cheaper than chicken breast.

I found this on another forum: 

i have to ask this question , i got a recipe from a internet fishing site for these strawberry banana livers and also from a friend . you take a pint of livers add about 1/3 a pack of strawberry banana jello mix to it and let it soak for 2-3 days in the fridge. last night i tried the while fishing at tappan.......in my opinion i got alot more bites on them then regular chicken livers. my buddy ( i wont mention his name ) says that the flavoring made no difference at all and regular livers would have worked just as well .........he says catfish dont eat strawberry banana flavored stuff in nature so that it really probably doesnt help at all. if thats the case why do they make fish attractants ?? what do you all think ??? am i wasting my time using the jello for flavoring or is it a good idea ??? has anyone else tried these livers ??? HELP !!!


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 3, 2008)

Just make the chicken nuggets. All together its cheaper than a cup of worms.
And its a lot less messy than them livers.I know its hard to let go but just trust me.


----------



## Gary Mercer (Oct 7, 2008)

Hey Sultan, I gave the Strawberry/banana recipe to a friend up in Virginia.  He laughed his butt off at me for this tip.  BUT, He and his dad went out last Saturday nite and caught a 10 and a 12 in a pond that never gave up any big ones before.  He is a real convert now.
He may never bass fish again.
You can be sure I will keep the heat on him about fishing those "little pink catfish baits."
Gary


----------



## Weaselpee (Oct 8, 2008)

*Virginia Cats*

The interesting part of the 10 and 12 lbrs was that they just grabbed the bait and ran like they stole it.  There was no waiting to make sure they had it, just an immediate hook set.
Tim


----------



## lunatickfringe (Oct 9, 2008)

The strawberry-banana chicken nuggets work. Period.


----------



## Sultan of Slime (Oct 10, 2008)

The full recipe  will be put to the test in 2 weeks at the Bass Pro Championship.We will see how they do against shad and skip jacks.


----------



## jerseycat9 (Oct 13, 2008)

I have always done well for the eaters on ultra lights using the original sonny's super sticky but never had the same luck with the blood variation


----------

